# Maybe, maybe not expecting HMM guessing game UPDATE FOAL IS HERE !!pg11



## Never2Mini (Jan 14, 2013)

Bought a sweet little mare back in July. She was exposed to stud 24/7 all winter,spring and summer till I bought her. I think she is expecting then at times I wonder ? I am all new to dealing with expecting mares. I swear back around the 1 st of October I starting seeing her tummy move strangely. Been watching her ever since. Haven't noticed hardly any strange tummy movement for a little while but still see and feel some movement once in awhile but not big movements like in the beginning. Guessing foal is getting bigger and not as much room for acrobatics. She is not making a bag yet. This is not her first foal. DH was sweet and for Christmas bought and installed a camera in her stall. I look at her all the time. lol ! All ready for foal except I have not bedding her stall down in straw yet still using wood shavings from TSC. Do have a bale of straw in waiting not sure when I should put it down ? Thought maybe when she bags up but been told sometimes they don't bag till they foal. YIKES ! I hope she gives me a warning so I can get the straw down. Is it real bad if she doesn't give me a warning and has the foal on wood shavings the big flake kind ? I am going to attach pictures of her from day one till now. Do you all think she looks prego ? Do you feel she is getting close ? She was much more round now it seems her belly has dropped and hangs more now. I Sorry so long.

Day I bought her July. Excuse the sun bleaching and dutch boy forelock. Not my doing. She was pasture kept 24/7.





After being with me a month. Still not much in the belly department.





Couple months later. Little more belly look




In November much more belly. She wadded when she walked.





Taken couple weeks ago. Looks like her belly has dropped. Not as round. Sorry not real good angle.


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh YES!! I agree with Diane - think you (or rather she!) will be expecting a happy event before too long!! As she has had foals before I would guess that she WILL form an udder before she foals, so you can relax a bit for a while! Keep checking her for any filling - even in the area just in front of her udder as this will give you a (vague) idea of when she might foal.

No, it is not a good idea to foal down on any type of shavings - too easy for baby to inhale any small pieces/dust or to get the same in their eyes. But you have plenty of time before needing to get that straw down.

Oh, sorry, forgot to say WELCOME to the Nutty Nursery - great to have you with us.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the warm welcome to the Nutty Nursery.





Hope to be able to get better shots soon Castle Rock. Its been raining cats and dogs lately. Sure hope it stops soon. She doesn't seem to be sticking out as far on each side lately but I think her belly is hanging down more. This not knowing a due date at all is going to give me gray hair. lol ! AnnaC she is a little puffy in front of her udders.

The world of Miniatures is new to me and I have fell hard for them.



Had riding horse most of my life. I have 4 Miniatures total , 2 expecting Momma's and 2 colts. Also have a Walking horse gelding. The little gal posted above is 14yrs young and 29 inches tall. We call her Dolly. Registered name is Crestviews Hello Dolly. She was bred to Iles Apache Appy Ace. I was told last breeding to this stud she had a pintaloosa.





My other expecting momma hubby bought for my birthday in Nov. She and I are green broke to drive. She is Amazing Sonrise Heavens Little Star. She is bred to a buckskin Little Steppers BuckandBelieve Billy for a late Aug baby. She is 31 inches tall. Lets see I think I can attach a picture of her.








I also have 2 colts one is a little chestnut Kickapoo's Apache Renegade. He will be 2 this spring. Last measurement he was 28 inches tall. My other colt is a little grade Cremello. We call him Dante. I plan on getting him gelded when drops. The 2 boys are in my avatar.


----------



## kehranc (Jan 15, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> Oh YES!! I agree with Diane - think you (or rather she!) will be expecting a happy event before too long!! As she has had foals before I would guess that she WILL form an udder before she foals, so you can relax a bit for a while! Keep checking her for any filling - even in the area just in front of her udder as this will give you a (vague) idea of when she might foal.
> 
> No, it is not a good idea to foal down on any type of shavings - too easy for baby to inhale any small pieces/dust or to get the same in their eyes. But you have plenty of time before needing to get that straw down.
> 
> Oh, sorry, forgot to say WELCOME to the Nutty Nursery - great to have you with us.


I agree with Anna , about the shavings I am new to this so bought shavings and unfortunately didnt have enough time before Molly went into foaling and the vet had non-stop trouble with the shavings. They are not hygenic as they get stuck on everything and in the case where you need to assist internally you have to keep washing your arms so as to not get any inside the mare...Good luck and happy foaling ... and yes get that hay down when you can


----------



## countrymini (Jan 15, 2013)

Not experienced enough to give a pregnancy opinion but one thing is for sure - they are total cuties!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 15, 2013)

A big WELCOME from me...What cuties and some gorgeous babies to come im sure..Im no expert by she deff looks wide in the belly area on the November picture



..cant wait to see more


----------



## lexischase (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome! I love your mares, and cannot wait for more photos and updates!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Gals





Cool thanks for the info Castle Rock. Not sure about Dolly and the pintaloosa that the previous owner told me was out of Ace. Maybe it hasn't been registered or he could have got mixed up. He had several Mini's he was selling most due to his health. Would be nice if it comes out spotted some way but ok to if it doesn't. Just praying for it to be healthy.



Haven't got any pictures yet. It was so dreary and raining today. Its hard to see her udders for her fur and being so low. lol ! I have to about lay on my back and look up. I might have to take my clippers and shave around her udders some. Not sure if she will cooperate but might have to try.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 16, 2013)

Though I would share couple pics of my boys since I haven't gotten anymore of Dolly yet.

This is my Kickapoos Apache Renegade. We call him Renegade or Renny for short. He is my smallest Mini but has the biggest personality.








This is his partner in crime. lol ! He is grade we call him Dante. He is the most easy going little fellow. He would make a prefect little kids buddy. He is my hardest mini to keep weight on. He will be 2 in May and my tallest Mini. I measured his legs and it comes out saying he will be 37 inches tall when mature. Not sure how true that way is. He was out of a AMHR buckskin mare 35 inches and a light palomino 30 inch stud. I am having a hard time of thinking of selling him but want to stay with size A mini's. He might be an exception.



He is so easy going once gelded I think he would make a great babysitter for weanlings.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 18, 2013)

Snapped a couple new pictures of Dolly today. Not the best sorry. Maybe this weekend I can get some help holding her and get some better shots. Could not get a pic of her udders. To furry. Need to try to shave around them. She does have swelling in front of her udders.


----------



## chandab (Jan 18, 2013)

Never2Mini said:


> This is his partner in crime. lol ! He is grade we call him Dante. He is the most easy going little fellow. He would make a prefect little kids buddy. He is my hardest mini to keep weight on. He will be 2 in May and my tallest Mini. I measured his legs and it comes out saying he will be 37 inches tall when mature. Not sure how true that way is. He was out of a AMHR buckskin mare 35 inches and a light palomino 30 inch stud. I am having a hard time of thinking of selling him but want to stay with size A mini's. He might be an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are you feeding this guy? I mostly have B-size, so have a pretty good idea how much they can eat. At only 2 and difficult to keep weight on, it might be necessary to put him on a growth feed for awhile (usually 16%), or at least a 14% feed.

I have two mature horses that are hard keepers, but both have their own health issues, so I have to be careful what I feed them. the gelding has Cushings, but I think I might have finally found a regime that works for him, he's currently getting 2# Progressive Nutrition Low Carb, 1/2# beet pulp (dropping this soon, as the Low Carb has plenty in it and frankly, I'm getting sick of soaking and rinsing it for him, since I can only get it with molasses, and he can't have molasses) and mix hay (pretty much free choice, but at least 8# daily) plus flax, remission and vit e (the supplements are part of what's recommended for Cushings), oh and plus his Rx (pergolide). In the 6 weeks or so he's been on this feed, his backbone has filled in and he has light in his eyes again (he's been on his Rx for 14 months now). About a month after I started him on this feed program, I started my thin, arthritic, laminitic mare on it, so its still too early to tell how much its doing for her, but so far, she hasn't reacted negatively (she hasn't gotten ouchy on her feet).

[Edited to add; the gelding is about 37" tall, and the mare is about 36" tall.]


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Gals ! I just love these 2 boys. Both have such different personalty's.They love each other and are cute to watch together.

I feed Purina Strategy to all my Mini's an Walking horse plus orchard, timothy mix hay. Will have to look forget what percent Strategy is. I started feeding it because that is what Renegades previous owner feed hers and I was already feeding it to my Walker. Makes life easier if they all can eat the same grain. Dante seems to be harder to keep weight on in the warmer months. Once it gets cooler he gets a bit heavier might because he is stalled more then. I think some of the problem might be he is kept with Renegade. Renegade is the boss. They do switch pans some while eating. I might have to start separating them at feed time. It will be a pain but if I need to I can. DH is suppose to ad another stall or 2 in the barn this spring.





I did towards the end of summer add some alfalfa / timothy pellets to his feed. Did seem to help I just recently ran out. Circle Rock I have never given my Mini cubes before but have gave them as treats to my riding horses. With the Mini's do you soak them first before you

feed them ? They seem large and hard for the Mini's I worry they would choke. How much do you suggest to feed at a time ?

Chandab I give him 2 cups Purina Strategy plus a flake of hay morning and evening. In the winter he is stalled and when weather cooperates he goes out for a few hours to play with Renegade. In the summer they get turned out on grass for 2 - 3 hours a day then put in my dry lot with a run-in. As long as its not raining I leave them in the dry lot with the run-in and don't stall them.


----------



## chandab (Jan 19, 2013)

Never2Mini said:


> Chandab I give him 2 cups Purina Strategy plus a flake of hay morning and evening. In the winter he is stalled and when weather cooperates he goes out for a few hours to play with Renegade. In the summer they get turned out on grass for 2 - 3 hours a day then put in my dry lot with a run-in. As long as its not raining I leave them in the dry lot with the run-in and don't stall them.


Purina recommends 1.1# Strategy for a 300# mini. I'm going to guess your guy weighs at least that. My 37" gelding is a tad thin at 325#, my 36" mare is rather thin at 310# (working on her weight). So, the 4 cups daily should be close to 1.25# of strategy (most textured/pelleted feeds I've fed weigh about 5oz per cup, so 4 cups is 1.25#). He should also get around 6# hay minimum per day, if he's 300#; more if he's heavier or should be heavier. [i have no idea how big your flakes of hay are, but if he doesn't have any hay left at his next meal (or at his turn-out time), perhaps he needs more. My hay bales aren't overly large, but I usually give at least 3-4 flakes daily, for me that's 1-2 AM and 2PM.]


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure if this is going to work. Click link to see video of Dolly's belly moving. Hope it runs smoothly as when I watched it photo-bucket was glitchy. GRR ! Which made it harder to see the movement

http://smg.photobuck...zpsacc175ad.mp4

Thanks Diane



I will see what are TSC carries. I know the ones i use to get for my riding horses were hard. Hopefully TSC will have some better ones.

Chandab Dante isn't 37 inches yet. He is 32 - 33 I haven't measured recently. When I measured his legs from top of hoof to middle of knee it reads he will mature at 37 inches. I am not sure how accurate that is with Mini's. Use to measure my regular size colts that way. It was usually pretty close with them off by a few inches either way.


----------



## chandab (Jan 20, 2013)

Never2Mini said:


> Chandab Dante isn't 37 inches yet. He is 32 - 33 I haven't measured recently. When I measured his legs from top of hoof to middle of knee it reads he will mature at 37 inches. I am not sure how accurate that is with Mini's. Use to measure my regular size colts that way. It was usually pretty close with them off by a few inches either way.


I guess I knew you said you thought he'd mature to 37". Even so, since he is still growing, he probably still needs more feed. Let me recheck the chart for Strategy. Directions say 1% of body weight for growing yearlings, so if he weighs around 200#, that would be 2# daily, so you might need to increase his feed a couple cups per day.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 21, 2013)

I will up his feed.



With the Mini's I am more paranoid about founder. I will have to separate him and Renegade when feeding. I don't want Renegade getting anymore food then he already does. He is a real easy keeper.





Thanks Diane. I wish photobucket wasn't so glitchy it makes it hard to see her belly movement. The video is better when I watch it just off my computer then when I watch it from photobucket. When I watch it right off my computer you can see much more movement. Not sure maybe if I used utube it would be better.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you go to TSC and your guys don't want to eat the pellets or the cubes, (some of mine don't) they also carry bagged alfalfa, either chopped or in a plastic bag like a bale. All of mine like the bale and you can peel off small flakes. It is sort of expensive, but worth it, my hard keeper loves it.


----------



## Never2Mini (Jan 22, 2013)

I will keep that in mind Riverrose thanks.





My daughter is the assistant manger at are TSC. Yesterday she brought me a bag of alfalfa and timothy mix pellets home. It had got torn open and is only about half a bag. I gave everyone a little with their supper last night just to see who would eat them. They all seemed to really like them.



Next bag I can get straight alfalfa but the price was right on this bag to give it a try.





What do you all think of the 2 video's of Dolly's belly movement ? Sorry I know it is harder to see it through the photobucket it is glitchy for me on there. Yesterday farrier was here and he seen Dolly's belly moving. He said she has a bun in the oven. lol ! He feels I have a few months to wait yet but he is use to regular horses mostly.


----------



## Rhondaalaska (Jan 22, 2013)

I feed Diva alfalfa cubes, to break them up I put the cubes in her rubber bowl and hit them with a hamer till the are the size I want. Doesn't take much to break them up that way, some are harder than others, some I can break by hand some not. And need the hammer. So I just use the hammer.


----------



## countrymini (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a look at you video but it's hard to see with all that fur! Then I got distracted with her awesome colour and forgot what I was supposed to be watching lol


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah Baby ! I was tickled to see your post Diane !



Its easier to see in person.

Still no foal still sitting back and watching.



Some days her belly looks huge other days not so much. Hope since she has hanged in here this long that she waits till April.



Still seeing her belly moving. I think her teats are hanging more put still not bagging up.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome. Great video of baby moving



and I am very jealous of her shiny coat


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 7, 2013)

How exciting! I can't see my mare's baby moving, but I LOVE feeling it move everyday!

Definitely up the one little guys feed and use straw for when baby's born. Your minis are beautiful!


----------



## Liz k (Feb 7, 2013)

I can see baby move just fine, you are going to have much fun with those baby's remember you must post pics when their born we will be waiting...lol


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 7, 2013)

Video a bit glitchy for me but I could still see the movement!! Will she let you gently feel her udder - if you cant see it properly/easily through her long coat, then feeling is a good way of judging how things are progressing.

i wouldn't worry about founder with your two attractive boys, young colts playing together and having the space to run, chase and play fight will be having plenty of exercise and have no risk of getting laminitis. At times I have had to almost double the recommended feeding amounts to keep the weight on growing very playful youngsters - the amounts recommended on the feed bags are just that, recommendations; they dont necessarily take into account the amount of 'exercise' being taken. And plenty of time at grass will do them no harm either - it is after all their natural food and good for keeping their systems working properly.

Could we possibly have new pictures posted of your pretty expectant girl................please!


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks all for more warm welcomes and compliments on my girl





Sure I will try to get some new pics here over the weekend.



Sorry I know the video can be glitchy and hard to see. AnnaC she will let me touch her udders



She does have a little edema in front and feels like a little edema behind her udders as well, her teats feel longer but not filling with milk yet. I did try clipping a little around her teats she was not real happy about it but gave in and stood nicely. Sorry to say I am not good or experienced at clipping and was afraid to clip to close and around her teats for fear of nicking her. I just clipped around the front of her udders a little as it was really really fuzzy. I worried about the foal being able to find the milk bar. lol !

Wee now my mini mare that is due late Aug will not let me touch her udders or even her belly in front of her udders. I have been working on that with her but she holds a grudge over it for sometime. lol ! I have learned to pick out her feet first then try rubbing her belly. If I try desensitize her to me rubbing her first belly then pick out her feet she will kick at me. lol ! She can be a little pistol at times but I love her just the same. I just got her in November and was instantly head over heels for her.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes I agree slow and repetitive is the key. Horses need routine so just let her get used to you doing things in the same order and she will soon relax, scratching works well as they all get itchy with their winter coats so just work back and under. The first year my girls were pregnant I used to get hubby to check cos I like my teeth



but after months of scratches and cookies they became angels and I could poke and prod everywhere. It is important to work at it cos if there is a problem you will need the mare to feel safe enough for you to step in. Last year I had to milk for 4 days one of my mares that had a dummy foal and she was as good as gold and sometimes I even milked her whilst she was laying down. Just remember patience and routine.

Good luck


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 13, 2013)

Snapped a few new pictures of Dolly over the weekend. I think by looking at other prego mare pics on here she has sometime to go yet. She is not as spunky as she was. When I go to turn her out she acts like she would just rather stay in her stall and walks so slow to the ring. She has more spunk when I go get her to put her back in her stall. lol !

Picture before turnout




Picture after she rolled in ring. I sure wish this mud would go away. Lord knows we had are share of it this winter.




Behind shot




Udders look about the same except they seem to hang down more but still not bagging up.







Soon Ida will be getting her Rhino shot she is coming up on her 5 th month of pregnancy. : ) At least I have some idea when to expect her foal.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 13, 2013)

Dolly is such a pretty colour.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 14, 2013)

My mare hated her udder touched too. She would stomp her foot, move away, and occasionally try to kick. I backed off doing it everyday to two-three times a week and she got better about it. Now, she lets me do it everyday as long as I don't linger at all. She will let me tug once or twice occasionally, so don't give up! Your mare will get better with slow persistence.


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 15, 2013)

I feel for poor Dolly she does look miserable right now. She is being so sweet, I try to spend time with her everyday just petting and loving on her. Ida is getting a little better some days about letting me touch her udders. I try to spend time on it with her a couple days a week.





I have a question ? I been told to get a dog blanket for the newborn foals to have on hand if needed. I was wondering what a good size would be to get ?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2013)

My foal rugs are all down in the barn, tomorrow I will go and get one so I can measure it for you.


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2013)

I want to say the foal blankets I have are in the 22-24" range, but I have mostly b-size minis, so perhaps they are a little bigger than what others use. [Just remember to measure the dog blanket as you would a horse blanket; the measurements on dog blankets are usually the length of the back seam, not around the side like horse blankets.]


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 17, 2013)

I am having problems figuring out what size dog blanket to order online.



I have found a few 600D on sale cheap but they are all measured like you said chandab from the back seem.



If someone can please measure their newborn blankets like a dog blanket and give me the horse way measurements as well ? Maybe that will give me a better idea of what size dog blanket to order online.



Or if someone has used a dog blanket for newborn foals what size worked for you ? Both my expecting mares are small size A's if that helps.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 17, 2013)

I checked my rugs and they are 22 INCHES from mid chest to mid tail and 17 INCHES from withers to tail.


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Eagle


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 7, 2013)

Well got a cute little foal blanket



No change in Dolly..Still wondering if maybe she isn't prego but if not why is her flank area have strange movement.



I guess only time will tell


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

How about posting some news pics of all 4


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry gals might be a little while for me to get new pics. My old computer died. I don't have the software and picture program on my new laptop yet. Hope DH will get it loaded and working here soon. I went from a desktop to this laptop. Not real sure I like the new laptop I don't like change but I am sure in time I will get use to it.





Dolly is shedding like crazy ! None of my other Mini's or riding horses are yet. Do you think Dolly shedding could be a sign of foaling ? or a sign she isn't prego after all or she is just a early shedder compared to my others ?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 9, 2013)

Mares that are pregnant tend to start shedding earlier than the average horse.

I had a APHA mare that foaled in April three years ago. She was almost all shed out. Had a couple big snow storms(Colorado) after she foaled and she was freezing.

A couple years ago, both pregnant mares started shedding in Jan(foals were due end of Feb-beginning of March).


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry no pictures




DH hasn't got my picture stuff on this computer yet. The nasty flu bug has been running through the whole family.

Dolly's teats are pointing down but still not making a bag. She feels more thin down her back. She is still the only one that is shedding. She is being real lovey as long as I don't rub her belly. I bet she has it the second week of April. The reason I say that is my husband has a business trip and will be away that whole week. That seems like how my life rolls I will be here alone and this will be my first foaling. yikes ! I will need my



for sure if that is the case.


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 22, 2013)

I see you laughing Diane



I tell you what Dolly is small enough for me to sneak and ship Fedex to you till after she foals.





Kidding aside I have decided to get my Kickapoo colt gelded in April. I don't want to do any breeding. These 2 girls I bought already breed has been enough for me.



I am sure I will fall head over heels for the wee ones once they arrive but all this worry is rough. I will let you all more experienced deal with prego gals then I will buy them once weaned.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 23, 2013)

Very wise



it means your mares stay safe and you get to choose colour and sex


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 23, 2013)

I will take you up on that Diane. When I go to buy again but I don't plan on adding to my herd any time soon. I just know once these 2 foals arrive I will want to keep both.





I agree Eagle I worry so much for my girls and will be happy when both have foaled. I just want to have fun with them and enjoy them.



I was not over excited they were breed when I bought them but this has been a good learning experience for me to see I don't want to breed any.


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 10, 2013)

So far Dolly is keeping her legs crossed for me.



Hubby will be home Friday. This morning Dolly did have 2 loose poo piles in her stall ! Still not bagging up. I wonder if she is one of those that bags up once in labor. That would be my luck.



How far ahead do they usually get loose poo's ? Last week a couple of times she did not finish her meal but so far this week she has but is much slower at cleaning it up. I will get some pictures here in a little bit when I head to the barn to turn everyone out.


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 10, 2013)

Snapped a few new pictures of Dolly.













No foal yet but I got this little wee one. Sadly we lost his Momma and I am bottle feeding him. He sure is keeping me busy.








He is so curious. Now to figure out a name for the little tike.




A few of my other barn yard critters.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

She is coming along just wonderfully. Thanks for sharing you animals with us



Sorry to hear that you lost mummy goat



Baby is just adorable. Baby goats are the coolest animals on the earth, they give you hours of entertainment.

Cow patties usual come just before foaling as they empty out their systems, it can happen during pregnancy with some mares but ti isn't anything to worry about as long as they drink enough. They can lose their appetites if the foal is putting pressure on their tummies. Make sure she eats little and often.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2013)

She is doing great!!! Beautiful and rich color -- so pretty with that mane and tail color!

Sorry baby goat lost his mommie -- but my children ALWAYS bottle fed the baby goats -- they just loved it! But, I'm sure it's keeping you busy!

LOVE the pictures of all your animals! What a gorgeous menagerie!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking good. Still love her colouring, she''s gorgeous. You''re other animal photos are awesome! You live in a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks Gals



When I bought Dolly I actually had my eye on another mare the Gentleman had for sale but soon changed my mind and bought Dolly instead.



She is registered as a gray ? I can't wait to see her foal. This morning while Dolly was eating her breakfast her foal was doing some boxing in there. It was kicking so hard her whole belly was moving looked like someone was punching her. I was giving the foal a good talking to that it needs to show its self soon and stop kicking momma so hard. I did the nail and string thing over her hip area awhile ago it says there is a colt in there. I need to try it again and see if it says the same.





Lol ! When I looked at the picture this morning of all my critters. It made me think of the Island of misfits from the Rudolph Christmas cartoon. lol !


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 11, 2013)

The island of misfits...



I totally get what you're saying. We call our place "Reject Ranch"! We have some well bred animals, but they were all free except one rescue. Wait, we did pay for the two goldfish...


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 12, 2013)

HEHE ! Reject Ranch is cute..I like that... We have such a mixture fixture of critters here several were rescues. I swear people drive by are place and I guess because of the variety of critters think hmm this looks like a good place to dump are unwanted critter. I can't tell you how many dogs an cats I have rehomed. It is crazy ! I even had a chicken show up, a nanny goat and a stray duck.



I get people asking me all the time they have this critter or that could I take it...



A few of those criiter was a baby robin I hand feed and turned loose. It actually was pretty cool little bird. I bottle feed a litter of kitties. The momma disappeared on the lady. Then we have bottle feed many fawns. For many reason one my neighbor had a permit to shot deer that were getting in his garden. Yep he shot a Momma.



Another fawn was found in a creek almost dead another was found by a friend running down a road with its momma laying in the ditch hit by a car another one was hit by a car and the person brought it to me !.. The last critter I was asked to take was a baby squirrel ! I had to turn them down as I have my hands full right now with the bottle kid plus my dog is having health issues and is on bed rest due to his back. He has to be kept still and taking out to pee on a leash for another week yet. Thank goodness my daughter found a home for the squirrel with a lady that had experience with such a critter because I know I would have caved if a home wasn't found. My husband says I am to much a softy.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow! You really do have your hands full!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 16, 2013)

How's all the critters going over there? Got any more photos of Dolly that you desperately want to upload for us?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes please, an update would be great!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

I hope all is well...


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2013)

Always makes me nervous when people disappear for a few days! Praying all is is well.


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry all is well here. Just been crazy busy with cleaning up outside and getting ready for summer. Dolly is doing well. She is looking very prego now and has a bit more udder. She is getting a little grumpy lately about me checking her udders and whowho. She also is rubbing her beehind. I have been getting up through the night now and checking her on the camera. Hubby thinks foal will arrive next week its full moon ! I guess we will see.



I will snap some pics here later today when I go up to the barn to turn her out.



I also need to start a thread for Ida she will be 7 months at the end of this month.



At least I have an idea when to expect her wee one.


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

You can add her right here if you'd like. That way we can watch both girls, and you don't have to go to two places to post!! We can do it!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 19, 2013)

Alrighty




Diane I will get some pics of Ida and add them here.



I took a couple of Ida yesterday but they didn't turn out well. Here are a few pictures I snapped yesterday of Dolly.



She was miserable It was every bit 80 degrees. Are weather is crazy and bouncing all over the place. One day its high 50's next its 60's next its 80's poor Mini's with still having some winter fuzz. I am thinking of body clipping for the first time soon as the nights stop dropping in the mid to high 30's yet. Dolly is being grumpy with Ida during turn out but being real sweet and clingy to me.











Sorry a bit fuzzy. She is not making much of a bag yet compared to the pictures I have seen on here but her nipples are pointing straight down now.


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

She's looking good!!! I just adore her color!!

Can't wait to see the pictures of little Ida!

If you're still getting really cold temperatures at night, you might just try a head/neck/chest clip to cool off that little body! It would help her with the heat, and yet keep her body warm if it gets in the 30's still. Just an idea!


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Diane. I just can't wait to see her foal.



I should be able to get some shots of Ida this weekend.

Ah I could do that type of clip for her.



I am not experienced with full horse body clipping. I have body clipped show goats and my Mini Schaunazr but never an equine. When we use to show are riding horses we only had to clip bridle paths, ears and white socks. It is 49 outside today from 80 yesterday. Crazy !


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, I never worry about HOW they look when the clipping is for comfort. Only go crazy when they're showing! Comfort is a whole different thing!

Can't wait to see the pictures of Ida!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

I wonder if you are out there snapping away with your camera


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful Day and my darn camera batteries are dead



Got them in the charger.

WhoWho !!!



Dolly has been bagging up for the last few days !! and she has some red veins in her whowho...I am excited and nervous !! I have read my books on foaling over and over. lol !

Next week my stud colt Renny goes to be gelded. I am nervous about that as well. Poor little guy..


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

oh sounds good, hurry up with the pics


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounding exciting!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds as though she's making good progress - wont be long now!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 24, 2013)

Sending my sympathies to poor Renny



Dolly sounds like she's getting all ready. Exciting!!!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it is getting to be nail biting time !



I got up often last night to check her out on the camera !! Thursday is a full moon!

Dolly's udders are finally growing.








I think it looks like her whowho is relaxing !!!








Who looking red !








Side shot of sweet Dolly.








Here are a couple pictures of Miss Ida. She is due end of August. She doesn't even look prego but she is bigger built and little taller then Dolly.




Another shot of Miss Ida.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Dolly is making super progress


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

COME ON DOLLY!!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 26, 2013)

How's Dolly going?


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 26, 2013)

Dolly is still crossing her legs.



Hubby says he is going to take her for a bumpy ride in the van. lol !


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2013)

Never2Mini said:


> Dolly is still crossing her legs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby says he is going to take her for a bumpy ride in the van. lol !


Well, I know loading them in a clean trailer usually "encourages" them to poop, so maybe in her case she'd drop a foal for you.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## SummerTime (Apr 26, 2013)

I LOVEEEEE her color!!!!!!!


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 26, 2013)

SummerTime said:


> I LOVEEEEE her color!!!!!!!


Thank you



Dolly is still hanging in there. I had a pep talk with her foal today to please come out soon..


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

So how is Dolly today?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my Dolly is so pretty!!! Love her color, I want to take her home with me! : D


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Golden






Still no foal..



Dolly seems to be hungry ! She is eating up all her hay I put in her rubber tub to keep her from snacking on her straw. I can't keep that tub filled here the last few days. Last couple of nights when I look in on her on the camera she is eating or licking her salt. I use to catch her laying down but not lately. I guess maybe its hard for her to lay down and get back up these days. Her bag still looks the same as when I took the pictures but her whowho is back to looking pink instead of red. I did notice tonight the foal is kicking her in a different spot then it use to. Use to be I would see it move on her sides near her flank area but now it is kicking her on the bottom of her belly area. Not sure if that means anything. Also she is pooing more but still looks regular not cowpie like.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

Let's get a couple of new pictures of her -- a full side picture at her level, and one from the back looking down her sides. Ravenous is good -- no worries there! She's building her energy for foaling and it takes lots of calories!


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 29, 2013)

Okie Dokie I will snap a few later today at turn out.





She had me excited last night ! I stayed up most of the night watching her. When I checked on her before going to bed she was laying flat out ! I have the camera hooked up to the guest bedroom TV. So I camped out in there last night.



If she holds out till May 7th that is my sons birthday.


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 30, 2013)

Its crazy here sorry haven't got pictures yet. I have men here putting a new roof on my house. Was outside and seen black smoke just rolling ! then heard the fire engines. It was my poor neighbors house down the road. Their house burned down total loss ! My heart goes out to them. Took Renny to the vet this morning to be gelded. Its all done also had his wolf teeth pulled. Can't wait till tomorrow to pick him up. Wee its been a crazy day so far. Hope no more excitement today.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

I watched a neighbors house burn to the ground a couple years back. It was horrific to me and sickening to my stomach. Luckily, no one was hurt, but it's so devastating. I had gone to beed feeling uneasy and woke up in the middle of the night with a bad feeling. I didn't know why. I didn't see anything when I looked around, but five minutes later I saw the fire. The house was gone in 30 minutes. That's all it took. I hope that your neighbors got out okay and that everyone is safe. I also hope they had insurance. My neighbors didn't.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

My prayers go out to your neighbours


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, sending prayers


----------



## Never2Mini (May 12, 2013)

I got the BEST MOTHERS DAY surprise !!!!! Dolly had her foal last night around 9 - 9:15 ! Its A GIRL !!! With SPOTS !! She is a dolly and very spunky.





We did have a scarey time last night. I was just up at the barn at 7 or little after and fed. Dolly was acting normal and eating her super. I even made the comment to hubby that Dolly was going to have her foal for my mothers days. He was like yeah right. lol ! Back to the scare. I found the foal already standing but shaky an wet on the barn cam at 9:30 ! Went running to the barn with foal kit. Helped Dolly dry the foal and treat her umbilical cord gave Dolly ivermectin. Then wait for her to pass the afterbirth. She did every thing seemed fine. Thought we would leave the be and watch from the barn cam. Well the foal had not nursed yet and Dolly was not standing still for her to. Dolly was eating her straw like a manic ! So went back up gave her hay and watched. She still kept eating her straw and walking around and poor filly was trying to suckle. So I held Dolly still then she started pawing an sweating. She was colic. So had to get banamean (sp?) from a friend I know my very bad for not having it on hand. Gave Dolly that and in half hour all was well and filly was nursing.





My question is when she was eating her straw and being colicky. My hubby removed the straw. So now can I switch back to wood bedding today if I get the big flake ! I don't want Momma back on straw. She was eating it like crazy like never before. Sorry if this is all over the place I am all worked up and did not sleep last night after getting up Saturday at 6 am and doing spring cleaning all day.

Here are a couple wet pictures. I will get some dry soon. Does this baby look big to you all ?

I am in LOVE !


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations she is adorable and yes she seems a big girl. Mum probably wasn't colicing but having afterbith pains, eating the straw was probaly her way of coping. I bet she will be ok on straw now she is feeling better


----------



## palsminihorses (May 12, 2013)

Ohhhh MY! Look at that beautiful filly!! Looks like she could be a snowcap appaloosa! How wonderful! Glad you were able to get the Banamine for the mama too. *Congratulations *on your specia Mother's Day gift!!


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

What a little SPOTTED BEAUTY!!!!! And I agree -- I'll bet she'll be a snowcap under that foal coat!!

I agree with Renee. Many times horses will eat hay to help soothe their tummies -- and since she was in pain, she was doing what came normally to her. Straw was there -- so straw she ate. Kind of like dogs eating grass, if you know what I mean.

Since the Banamine worked, and she's fine now, I think she'll be fine on the straw again, too.

Can't wait for more pictures of our SPOTTED little girl!!! TWO FILLIES FOR MOTHER'S DAY! YEAH!!!


----------



## Never2Mini (May 12, 2013)

Thanks !



Just got in from the barn. hehe ! Filly is very curious and full of attitude. lol ! Got dry pics waiting for them to down load.



In person she looks like a dark chocolate brown sort of. I will measure her later today. I thought she looked big but wasn't sure as this is my first time seeing such a brand new Mini foal.



Dolly is being a Great momma and doesn't mind me in with her and foal.





Would it be ok later today to take Dolly out on lead with foal for 15 - 20 minutes to let Dolly eat a little grass and get some sunshine ?

When can I switch over to wood bedding the big flake ! Its so much easier to kept the stall clean with it.


----------



## Eagle (May 12, 2013)

Yes some outside time with Dolly on the lead is perfect, I would wait a week a then switch over to shavings when baby is stronger and her stump is dried up.



looking forward to dry pics.


----------



## Never2Mini (May 12, 2013)

Some dry pictures



Headed back up shortly to put straw back down. Right now I have a little hay down only.







The flash made her look lighter in this one.




This was her coming over to check out the camera.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 12, 2013)

congrats on your beautiful new girl- love her color


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

OH MY!!!!!!!! You've got more than a snowcap -- too much white!!!! With these DRY pictures, I think you've got a near-leopard!!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, she's just fabulous!!! WOW what a surprise for all these SPOTS!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!


----------



## amystours (May 12, 2013)

Awwww!!! Congrats!!! How PRECIOUS!!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 12, 2013)

She is gorgeous!! What a great Mother's Day present!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the spots!


----------



## lexischase (May 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness! What a beautiful baby girl, many congrats!!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 12, 2013)

My oh My...shes beautiful...she will be one that will be so much fun to watch the color changes. Im glad mom is feeling a little more comfy now...I need to go back and find pictures of Daddy on your thread...Oh I forgot Congratulations!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2013)

What a gorgeous little filly - I LOVE her colour!! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!






Keep the pictures coming please.


----------



## Never2Mini (May 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone



I am on cloud nine


----------



## Jade10 (May 12, 2013)

Yay for spots!!! Congratulations on your lovely filly


----------



##  (May 12, 2013)

_Found this from page 1 of this thread.....that I wrote when I was researching the breeding:_

_"Now daddy -- Iles Apache Appy Ace has sired 76 foals -- ALL appaloosa and 1 pintaloosa!"_

_So NOW I understand. Iles Apache Appy Ace is a black fewspot stallion (100% homozygous appaloosa pattern/color producer) who now has another perfect near-leopard appaloosa filly to add to his 76 appaloosa foals! WOW! HE did a wonderful job for you in this cross!!_


----------



## crisco41 (May 13, 2013)

that may be the cutest baby I have seen yet! super congrads on her! love that mommas too.


----------



## JAX (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on a beautiful colorful baby girl and Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## chandab (May 13, 2013)

Congrats! super cute filly.


----------



## countrymini (May 13, 2013)

Wow, congratulations!!! She is gorgeous, I want one!!!!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on your WONDERFUL Mother's Day surprise! So happy for you, and what a doll baby! I will always have a soft spot for the appy's!


----------



## Never2Mini (May 14, 2013)

I am still on cloud nine can't stop smiling



This little filly has me wrapped around her little hoof.



Dolly is such a good momma. She is totally ok with us enjoying her foal.



Still haven't decided on a name yet....Her is a picture I took yesterday while I had them outside. Plus a little video clip. This weekend I plan on letting them out in one of my pastures by themselves.




Oops would not let me upload the video. Will try again later hubby just brought lunch home.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2013)

Just the cutest little love muffin!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Never2Mini (May 14, 2013)

Finally remembered to measure her she is 22 inches tall ! Her cannon bone is 7 1/2 inches x 4 + 2 = 32 but other chart says with her being 22 inches tall total she will be 33 inches. So 32 / 33 inches



She is going to be taller then momma at 29 inches.


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

You sure won a prize there, she is adorable


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2013)

I think u should go give her the trophy in person Renee


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how adorable!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## little lady (May 17, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful and colorful all in a little package.


----------



## Never2Mini (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Gals



Momma and foal are doing Great ! We are calling the foal Dreama.


----------



##  (May 19, 2013)

VERY pretty name....Dreama!


----------



## cassie (May 20, 2013)

Congrats on your lovely little foal! She is beyond beautiful! What gorgeous markings! Just perfect!


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

I think we need some updated pictures of that very cute bubba!!


----------



## Deer Track Acres (May 21, 2013)

cute.. cute .....baby !!

Congrats.

Shes going to be a looker.

Yes more pics...........soon .............. please.

Carole


----------



## Never2Mini (May 21, 2013)

Thanks



Dreama sure is a handful !



Yesterday I was calling her Zenyatta again. lol ! She zooms around hardly ever walks anywhere. I think Momma and myself need to hire a nanny to help us keep up. hehe !! Hmm pretty sure I have some newer pics on my camera need to get them down loaded to share .


----------



## Never2Mini (May 21, 2013)

Dreama she was 4 days old in these.





This is what most her pictures these days look like. lol !










Taken a short break from running.








Hmm something smells interesting.


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2013)

Oh my, she's such a cute little package. All the foals this year seem to be full of high spirits and determined to break any speed records with their racing around - great fun to watch! LOL!!


----------



##  (May 21, 2013)

SUCH FUN PICTURES! And Anna, I think you are totally right! They seem to be a zooming bunch this year!


----------

